# Just tears at the cockles of yer heart, don't it?



## Diane (Jun 9, 2005)

What a true hero. I'd be terrified of a Doberman too, that I didn't know. I love the picture though, it is so touching. The day isn't even half over and I'm already tearing up. :bawling:


----------

